# Buying dead ducks



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi folks.

Despite my moral objections which I've made very well known hereabouts  I'm going to be putting some minimal field and hunt titles on my dogs (JH, WC, WCX). My dogs have always been instructed to leave dead things alone. Now I have to teach them to pick up dead ducks (and perhaps other birds). 

Where can I buy dead ducks and duck wings? I've found pheasant wings and other game bird wings, but not ducks. I live in California. Any suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Look up WC tests and hunt tests on entry express- and contact the clubs hosting offering to buy leftovers.
I get most of mine that way or from friends who hunt.


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

You can also look for a local retriever club that has training days. They often let you take the ducks home. Maybe someone from your area on here can recommend a club.
Here are some listed on the GRCA website:
GRCA-Field Work Network List


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

DanaRuns said:


> Hi folks.
> 
> Despite my moral objections which I've made very well known hereabouts  I'm going to be putting some minimal field and hunt titles on my dogs (JH, WC, WCX). My dogs have always been instructed to leave dead things alone. Now I have to teach them to pick up dead ducks (and perhaps other birds).
> 
> ...


There are tests in Corning on the weekend of the 4th and in Chino on the weekend of the 11th. Contact someone on the event committee and tell them you're interested in purchasing a few dead ducks after the test. (You may want to show up a few hours early and watch a few dogs run.) 
Bring a burlap sack in which to carry the birds. Do not put them in plastic bags as they'll rot before you can get them home. If they're wet, dry them before freezing them. Wrap your dry ducks in newspaper and put in the freezer. Once frozen solid you can bag them in plastic. 

Wear work gloves when handling dead birds. It only takes getting stuck in the hand once with a broken wing bone to figure that out. (I'll save you the trouble.)


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks all, for the good information.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

That's how I got my ducks, at a WC. I've had them for several years. Here's how you take care of them.

Bring them home and spread them out with their wings out. Get a hose and hose them down on both sides to get rid of any debris or plant matter or mud. Then let them dry in the sun for a couple of hours. Flip them over to make sure they are dry completely. I have a chain link fence panel that I use to dry my ducks.

After they are dry, wrap them in newspaper. Then lay them inside a plastic bag. Don't tie up the bag, leave it totally open and loose. Then set the duck on the shelf of your freezer. Only use a frost free freezer otherwise they will continuously be wet with frost. I use the plastic bags only to keep the duck from coming in contact with the freezer shelf.

When you are ready to thaw them to use, I pull them from the freezer the night before and leave them in a plastic pan in the garage. In the morning they are thawed and away we go.

Take good care of your ducks, they can last for many years. Get them in the freezer as soon as you can after using and drying them. Also if the ducks are in good shape, your dogs will be more inclined to pick them up.

If you use a launcher, try avoid using your ducks in them. Launchers can be hard on ducks. They hit the ground very hard and sometimes duck parts go flying. Which now gave you a great visualization didn't it! But it's good training if it happens and your dogs are in a sit stay!

Have fun and always carry an extra set of gloves for handling the ducks. May I suggest a freezer dedicated to ducks only?

If you use frozen pigeons, do not thaw them, throw them frozen. Thawed pigeons are way too easy for a dog to eat. You also don't need to clean a pigeon before putting it in the freezer, since they don't get wet. I get my pigeons from a warehouse that shoots them with an air gun.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Lol! I have to say, this is all sounding pretty disgusting. 

Buy a freezer for dead ducks??? I'm not that into it. Just trying to be a responsible Golden owner.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

But not everyone likes mixing dead ducks with their food. It doesn't bother me, but some people it does.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I have a freezer for only ducks LOL
The fridge part of it is for only beer LOLx2


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Alaska7133 said:


> But not everyone likes mixing dead ducks with their food. It doesn't bother me, but some people it does.


When I was married, I just kept a couple of pigeons and ducks wrapped and in the back of the freezer. Never said anything to the missus and never had a problem.


----------

